# Mediterranean Diet



## RVcook (May 17, 2021)

The Mediterranean Diet is really a lifestyle and not a diet. I was just wondering if anyone would share their favorite recipes.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 17, 2021)

This site has really good recipes, and it's written by a Greek registered dietician. At the beginning of the year, she posted a 21-day series of ideas and recipes to help people start eating this way.
https://www.olivetomato.com/


----------



## RVcook (May 17, 2021)

Thank you! I looked at your link and it is wonderful. I love Greek food. We will be traveling in our camper this summer, so some recipes will have to wait. But, I look forward to trying them.


----------

